# Our first Betta!



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

So my son had his heart set on a red veil tail, and this weekend I was finally able to make it happen for him. It was an impulse decision, but we still took the time to check each fish for signs of stress and activity, and this guy seemed to be the most active and well-off in his tiny little cup. 



This was taken with my phone, so it's not the best. He was darting across the tank as well, which is why his fins are clinched. He seems to enjoy his new home, has been very active since we introduced him, and is constantly exploring every corner and crevice. The current from the AquaClear 30 is as low as I can get it, but he stays away from it most of the time. He is quite curious of my snail, constantly swimming right up to him and staring, but he has yet to go at him.

It's amazing how much fun these little guys are. I've spent most of my free time watching him since we brought him home. We are feeding him Hikari Betta pellets at the moment, and he has eaten them no problem for the last 3 nights (since we brought him home Saturday night). He swims all over the tank, occasionally goes after his reflection, and investigates the plants.


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful Betta. I just love their curiosity. I waiting for my 15 gallon to cycle so I can get a blue half moon.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Lovely little guy. How big of a tank is he in?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Handsome guy! 

Do you have a heater in there for him?


----------



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I chose him because he seemed to have the most life in him out of all the veil tails at the store. He was very active as I watched him, flared frequently, and didn't like being picked up.

He is in a 10 gallon. I don't currently have a heater because we live in Arizona where the outside temp is 100+ from now until the end of August, and even with A/C, the room temperature is 78 - 82 through October. The tank pretty much stays a constant 79, but we check it daily, and if it drops to below 78, we will add a heater for him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should think of getting one you can adjust to 82. Its a much better temp for him.


----------

